# Best centuries in Oregon?



## bcm119 (May 22, 2002)

I'm sort of new to Oregon (9 months) and I'm wondering what everyone thinks are the best organized rides around here. I like centuries with lots of people and few cars; country roads and nice scenery. 

-Brian in Corvallis


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome to Oregon!

I'm actually in Corvallis too, nice place and great weather as of late. Anyway I haven't done too many organized rides but <a href="http://www.salembicycleclub.org/">the Salem Bicycle Club</a> hosts a few large centries that are pretty nice. They all have food themes... Monster Cookie, Watermellon rides, and "Peach of a Century".

Also if you haven't yet check out the local club <a href="http://www.peak.org/~mvbc/">Mid Valley Bicycle Club</a>. They might be able to give you a better idea of other rides. There are a bunch put on near Portland a even one over in Lebanon by the <a href="http://www.santiamspokes.org/">Santiam Slow Spokes club</a>.

I've been too busy with school to do much group stuff so some of this is just stuff I found on the web.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*Best Ride List*



bcm119 said:


> I'm sort of new to Oregon (9 months) and I'm wondering what everyone thinks are the best organized rides around here. I like centuries with lots of people and few cars; country roads and nice scenery.
> 
> -Brian in Corvallis


The Vacouver, WA BIcycle club maintains a list of NW events that is probably the most comprehensive list in the NW. The list is updated throughout the year. The following is the link.

http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/events.html

Some of the best locations for country roads are in the Salem/Corvalis area, I enjoy Clark county century which has some moderate traffic at the beginning and end and some nice country roads in the middle part of the ride.

Eastern Washington and Eastern Oregon probably has the least traffic so look for rides in this area and rides north of Seattle are well worth the effort to make the drive and the century down in Ashland is well worth the drive.


----------

